# SchH1



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Today I showed my young bitch Freddie for her SchH1. We scored 99-91-96 286. I was very disappointed in the obedinence as she is capable of much better than what she showed but overall I think she did ok considering that we only started her training 6 months ago.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, how old is she?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yea, Art - I 'd be disappointing with that lousy score too! NOT!!!!

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

awesome! congratulations!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Packen: She turned two in Oct. So right around 25 months, but I didn't get her until she was >18 months. 

Lee: I was pretty happy with A and C but in B if she had done her normal routine it would have "V"d. So, yeah, a little dissappointed. 

Selzer: Thanks


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Big congrats to you both!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Very impressive! Congrats.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to you and Freddie on your 1! 

Judging from the scores, a great performance. It can be dissapointing to not get the score that you know is attainable, but as you know, there is certainly no shame in a 91


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Art!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch. That is a great accomplishment.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice! Even through she could have done better in ob, that is really great you guys did that in just 6 months.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job and congrats,,ok where's a picture)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Zahnburg said:


> Lee: I was pretty happy with A and C but in B if she had done her normal routine it would have "V"d. So, yeah, a little dissappointed.


Was pulling your chain Art!!!!!!!!!!

Nice score....!!!

Lee


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats! Super nice score and even more so when you factor in the short timeline.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations Art and Freddie! Very impressive scores especially within such a short time frame. Was a bit disappointed you did not trial at UB as our entire group wanted to see you and Freddie compete. I look forward to seeing what you and Freddie will do in future.

Cheryl


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to you & Freddie


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Art! Fantastic score!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations, Art.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the very kind comments. 


Cheryl: I was planning to show at UB but this trial was much closer. I too am curious to see what Freddie and I will do in the future. I got her with the intention of titling her and breeding her, but at the moment I do not have another dog to work and she is not due to come into heat until April. So perhaps I will be able to do her 2 and 3 by then. We will see.


----------

